
118 Uber employees in SF have resigned/put in notice since the weekend - kevinburke
https://twitter.com/physicsNcoffee/status/834566962998960128
======
hyperbovine
Is this actually verified? I have no idea what Blind board is.

~~~
minimaxir
It's like what Secret was, and should be treated with the same skepticism.

~~~
fullshark
So basically we have to believe someone in HR relatively high up (to get total
numbers) at Uber would want to leak this anonymously for no reason?

------
anigbrowl
If true that's a lot of people to lose from the HQ. I smell a class-action
lawsuit, there's a lot of blood in the water (not solely from this episode)
and Uber has deep pockets. I wonder if Uber can change its internal culture
rapidly enough to maintain its market lead or if competitors will find a way
to take advantage of its woes.

~~~
tristanj
I'd imagine a class action lawsuit is unlikely, as Uber is the kind of company
to force an arbitration clause in their employee contract.

~~~
camus2
> I'd imagine a class-action lawsuit is unlikely, as Uber is the kind of
> company to force an arbitration clause in their employee contract.

A company cannot force arbitration on their employees. That's preposterous. A
corporation can't force arbitration on their customers either.

~~~
tristanj
For class action lawsuits, the supreme court ruled arbitration clauses are
legal and enforceable on customers and employees in _AT &T Mobility LLC v.
Concepcion (2011)_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT%26T_Mobility_LLC_v._Concepc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT%26T_Mobility_LLC_v._Concepcion)

A SV company I worked for included an arbitration clause in their employment
contract, specifically referencing any dispute involving the Civil Rights Act
of 1964 and the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990.

------
codeplea
Does anyone have context for this?

~~~
carbocation
If this is related to current events, then it would most likely be related to
[https://www.susanjfowler.com/blog/2017/2/19/reflecting-on-
on...](https://www.susanjfowler.com/blog/2017/2/19/reflecting-on-one-very-
strange-year-at-uber)

~~~
Turing_Machine
Assuming this is as described, two things need to happen:

1) Ms Fowler needs to get a lawyer. 2) That lawyer needs to tell her to STFU.

~~~
veidr
Why? I really don't think she has anything to fear from Uber. And if you read
her post, she doesn't seem interested in devoting the next phase of her life
litigating and reliving that experience -- it is very clear that she's moved
on.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"I really don't think she has anything to fear from Uber."

The people she describes (who may or may not have any relation to actual Uber
employees) sound like exactly the sort of people who would launch a defamation
lawsuit, whether there were actual grounds for it or not.

" And if you read her post, she doesn't seem interested in devoting the next
phase of her life litigating and reliving that experience"

Plans change, and having a credible countersuit waiting in the wings can be a
useful thing, whether or not it ever actually gets deployed.

I repeat: I would recommend that she talk to a lawyer immediately.

~~~
tdb7893
Defamation lawsuit would just draw way more attention and prolong this story
for even longer. Litigating against her without some really really good
evidence would be ridiculous

------
M_Grey
Interesting, I wonder how far this can go? I'd guess that if you're not making
a mint, or likely to, then your motivation to stick around must be fading by
the day.

------
zazpowered
This could easily have been made up

------
yarou
Ironic that a man who once bragged how he could attain any woman's attention
will now be ruined by it.

~~~
stevens32
Which man are you referring to? edit: nevermind, just saw the NYT article

